# Wife wants to spice it up



## JFalwaysrunning (May 23, 2013)

My wife has always been upfront with me that she is no nympho. I've come to accept that in our 4 years of marriage and 11 years of being together. This past year has been a little rough, averaging maybe once a week hook ups but those are the good months. 

Just the other night we were discussing our sex routines and she came right out and said she is ok with sex once a week because she thinks it is obligatory. However, she then went on to say we should try moving our romance out of the bedroom and into other areas of the house to make it interesting. 

I was caught off guard because lately she hasn't really been into the sex, just more of a formality of our marriage. I'm not sure what to do now? We've always been the sex-in-the-bed type couple. Tried a couple of different things along the way but nothing that would raise an eyebrow. I've always been responsible for our interactions - purchasing condoms, her vibrator, sexy wear for her etc. Her wanting a little more came out of nowhere. Any good suggestions for alternative uses of household furniture? :smthumbup:


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

ohBoy! This will be fun!

Sex can become routine and formulaic so it is VITAL to take it out of the bedroom on a regular basis.

Don't over look hotels. if you have kids, the dinning room table might not work, but the coffee table at a hotel sure will.

Any piece of furniture on which you can bend her over...
The washing machine will its agitating a load.
The shower.
The woods
The back yard late at night.

We just recently had one of those LONG sessions. Started I the bedroom, took a break. Went to the kitchen and started again then took another break. grand finale was out back as we tried to stay quiet enough not to wake the kids or neighbors. Good times...


----------



## totallywarped (Jan 26, 2013)

love to be bent over the arm of the couch (ours is big and fluffy)


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

That would explain my luck of success . Humongous house, lots of windows, lots of uncomfortable wood and leather furniture (what does Denmark know about designing comfy furniture, anyway), floors mostly ceramic tile and hardwood.


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

sofa cushions can be dragged on to the floor easily enough.
Dining chairs can often work - you sit, she faces you.
Double ended baths can be fun too (taps in the middle) or try showering together.
Failing all else, just get some rugs - makes any flat surface viable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Move your mattress to the living room, we did that once because we wanted to watch a fight (boxing) and the chimney was so cozy. We forgot about the fight .

Shower is also a great alternative.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

We like to drag the big sofa over close to the wall so I can use the walls as leverage with my legs. He likes me to lay on my back on the sofa, legs around his waiste and feet braced on wall leaves his arms free...;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JFalwaysrunning (May 23, 2013)

Thanks all great advice! Will have to start trying some stuff out.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

totallywarped said:


> love to be bent over the arm of the couch (ours is big and fluffy)


One of my favorites. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

john117 said:


> That would explain my luck of success . Humongous house, lots of windows, lots of uncomfortable wood and leather furniture (what does Denmark know about designing comfy furniture, anyway), floors mostly ceramic tile and hardwood.


no offense, but if you're out of the bedroom, and you're worried about comfort, you're doing it wrong. 

I kid... a little.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I can't do obligatory sex.
I'm deserve better than that.

However OP if the wife is wishing to spice it up you have a pretty good shot at making the sex desirable rather than obligatory.

I'd be all over that.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

sex in a cheap motel is always fun.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

A romantic picnic on the frontroom floor, on a big comforter.... candles and all.... gets sexy real quick.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Kitchen table.

And the sly looks traded during family meals would be a treat in themselves.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

come on just garb her anywhere and show her your raw desire!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

totallywarped said:


> love to be bent over the arm of the couch (ours is big and fluffy)


Who doesn't love that?


----------

